

Plesk botnet taken down - using the same vulnerability it's exploiting… - bigiain
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2013/Jun/36

======
EvanAnderson
It's technically very amusing but I have really mixed feelings about running
code on others' gear even for good.

------
bigiain
I've no idea if this is true - but if it is, it's a) hilarious, b) ironic, and
c) highly illegal.

